# Gold Nugget Stamen



## Space Face (Sep 8, 2021)

I thought these stamen heads looked like tiny gold nuggets (about a couple of mm across).  Nice colour combo too imo.

(Canon 5Dsr, MP E-65, Yongnuo twin head flash with foal diffused head covers)


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 9, 2021)

I would love this but the nuggets don't appear sharp enough for the main point of interest and one is crowding the frame imo but I love the colors.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> I would love this but the nuggets don't appear sharp enough for the main point of interest and one is crowding the frame imo but I love the colors.


Cheers.  Yeah, I accept that.  Only noticed the similarity when I got the pic up on the PC.  Probably cropped in too much and lost a bit of detail.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 9, 2021)

curious if there might be some quality loss between your full size view and the forum jpeg display


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> curious if there might be some quality loss between your full size view and the forum jpeg display


There is definitely.  I didn't want to use that as an excuse but I've noticed a rather conspicuious loss of IQ in uploads recently.  Unfortunately, we can't upload the original size files due to Forum limits but there is for sure a degredation.  Dunno if it's the Forum software or what.  I've changed nothing at my end in how I save images on my PC.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

It's an interesting shot if nothing else. Nice colors, Chappie!


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice shot for a Kubrick fan...


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot for a Kubrick fan...


Ta!  Only certain pieces of his work my droog.😉


----------

